# Mindfulness



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm going to be having some one-to-one mindfulness therapy in a few weeks' time, and was just wondering what others' experiences with this have been like? It sounds really good to me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Just bumping this... 

Anyone?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I haven't had any experience with mindfulness therapy. Don't even know what it is.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mindfulness-Based Cognitive Therapy (MBCT) is designed to help people who suffer repeated bouts of depression and chronic unhappiness. It combines the ideas of cognitive therapy with meditative practices and attitudes based on the cultivation of mindfulness. The heart of this work lies in becoming acquainted with the modes of mind that often characterize mood disorders while simultaneously learning to develop a new relationship to them. MBCT was developed by Zindel Segal, Mark Williams and John Teasdale, based on Jon Kabat-Zinn's Mindfulness-Based Stress Reduction program.


----------



## Seth26 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been goin to an SA group for a while . It's based on mindfulness therapy, it's quite a sound idea I think, teaching you basically to do things such as accepting your anxiety and still doing what you set out to do, defusing your thoughts, some meditation, setting goals in line with your values and so on. It has been helpful for me although I haven't used it as much as I should I think, old habits die hard. Some mindfulness books if you want more info are The Happiness Trap by Russ Hayes, and Eckhart Tolle's Power of Now and a New Earth are very similar just with different terminology. The real trick with this stuff is..guess what..practice. Who'd a' thunk it right? I have improved with my SA since starting the group, but I still have much to do in order to get where I want to be. Good luck.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I practice mindfulness. I like it. It helps me to focus when I am manic or when I am on auto pilot. I have heard lots of other people say they have benefited from it as well. Every anxiety workbook that I have read has a section on mindfulness. Because if you are present in the moment, you are not anxious about what is happening next or what just happened. 

Good Luck with your sessions!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, Seth and MissMay! They were very helpful and informative. I'm feeling pretty hopeful about it.


----------



## peanutbutterandapple (May 30, 2011)

Good day!

I'm new here and I'm curious about mindful therapy. I am told that it helps you find inner peace and changes your perception of life. Is this true? I am very interested in it and would love to hear feedback from those that have been practicing it. Thanks!

-peanutbutterandapple


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

sounds nice! I think being aware of the reality and trying to remind yourself of that rather than keeping it hidden from yourself is important. hope it goes great for you!


----------



## LOVEandHAPPINESS (Feb 21, 2010)

A bit on Mindfulness.

It is the essence of living


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

LOVEandHAPPINESS said:


> A bit on Mindfulness.
> 
> It is the essence of living


I saw the video and I still don't get it. Is it just shutting out your thoughts and then non-judgmentally paying attention to the thoughts that try to sneak into your meditative conscience? For example if I clear my mind and I then become anxious about a future event do I then bring attention to that state of anxiety by repeating "anxiety" until the feeling disappears?


----------

